# Stop bars



## Mwpp (Jan 14, 2019)

What’s a average price for painting stop bars in factory? They measure out 9’x18”. Solid red with white stop letters. I really appreciate any help. Thanks mwpp


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

A buck three eighty.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I say tree fiddy..


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

When bars are outlawed, only outlaws will have bars!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

